# Really cool Greg Howe lesson in Guitar Player



## distressed_romeo (Aug 1, 2007)

Guitar Player - Hammer Time!

I'm going to have fun with this!

On a related note, has anyone else pretty much stopped buying GP since they started putting 80% of each issue on the website for free?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 1, 2007)

Here's Greg performing 'A Delicacy' for those who are curious after reading that lesson...


----------



## kmanick (Aug 1, 2007)

Nice!
my favorite player!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 20, 2007)

UPDATE: This lesson has inspired sooooo many new ideas since I went through it. I've even started to incorporate the middle finger of the picking hand into my playing more (I've always used it a little bit, but never really developed it).


----------



## Jongpil Yun (Aug 20, 2007)

I hate to be an ass, but especially today, shouldn't most of what he's doing that's supposedly special be common sense?

(Especially) after the advent of two handed tapping, using your left hand to open on a new string in a legato manner just makes sense. The same goes for hybrid picking for anyone who has ever had any experience with classical guitar, at all.


----------



## Durero (Aug 20, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Here's Greg performing 'A Delicacy' for those who are curious after reading that lesson...




Anyone know anything about the string damper he flipped off at the beginning of the vid when he switched from distortion to clean?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 20, 2007)

Apparently Greg's used a hair-tie as a dampener ever since Jason Becker showed him how to use one to clean up tricky parts while recording when he produced the second Howe II album. It's ended up being an integral part of his approach, as a lot of the legato and tapping techniques he uses now require the dampener to get them really clean.



> I hate to be an ass, but especially today, shouldn't most of what he's doing that's supposedly special be common sense?
> 
> (Especially) after the advent of two handed tapping, using your left hand to open on a new string in a legato manner just makes sense. The same goes for hybrid picking for anyone who has ever had any experience with classical guitar, at all.



Usually yes, but it's amazing how many people still haven't picked up on this stuff. I don't think Greg's really claiming what he's doing is particularly revolutionary (he almost always mentions Firkins, Garsed and Kotzen as the guys he picked up the hybrid picking approach from when it comes up in interviews); it's just a way of making certain licks sound a lot more fluid.
I've always changed strings with hammer-ons, almost since I started playing, just because, like you said, it seemed like common sense, but Greg often comes up with some new ways of using it to get around the fretboard that I probably wouldn't have thought of. It's just little bits of technical sleight-of-hand that I find really useful.
Scott Mishoe has a lot of really amazing ideas in this vein as well, but he seems to have dropped off the face of the earth recently.


----------



## MetalSir (Aug 21, 2007)

Great man..

i love this thing (is a mine transcription from an his esercise during the ses in russia):






you can invert the pattner and make one passage on the A string and 2 passage on the highE string


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 21, 2007)

Cool lick.


----------



## MetalSir (Aug 21, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Cool lick.



i don't know if you have ever seen his workshop in russia 2004.. but.. he really do it in a so fast way that make me mad  


greg -->   <-- me


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 21, 2007)

No, I haven't seen that. Is there a video available?


----------



## MetalSir (Aug 21, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> No, I haven't seen that. Is there a video available?



i mind tha is an amatorial video.. but is really well done.. seach it on emule.. =)


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 23, 2007)

A little pattern I've been playing with using the hybrid-picking/legato approach Greg explains in the original article. It's actually based on a Steve Morse lick, that he'd usually play with strict alternate picking, but I like the keyboard-like tone this approach produces.


----------



## MetalSir (Aug 24, 2007)

ok guyZ look at this stuffs from Greg Howe Workshop (Russia 2004), tabbed by me..

he does it at 160bpm..


----------



## Gilbucci (Aug 24, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> A little pattern I've been playing with using the hybrid-picking/legato approach Greg explains in the original article. It's actually based on a Steve Morse lick, that he'd usually play with strict alternate picking, but I like the keyboard-like tone this approach produces.


Very cool lick! I've made a really cool alternate picking exercise out of that. I'll post it in a sec.

Edit: Enjoy!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice one! Works equally well with the hybrid/legato approach!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 24, 2007)

Here's another pattern I really like. This would be really good for adapting violin or keyboard pieces that feature big open-voiced arpeggios, such as Paganini's Caprice #1.


----------



## MetalSir (Aug 25, 2007)

MetalSir said:


> ok guyZ look at this stuffs from Greg Howe Workshop (Russia 2004), tabbed by me..
> 
> he does it at 160bpm..




mmmm.. i make an interesting variation on this thing.. play it in quartin adding the open string.. for example (tap on fret 8&9):

E-0-2-8-2---------
B---------0-3-9-3-

and so on.. forgive my rude tab.. XD


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 26, 2007)

You can get an interesting modal sound using that tapping pattern by assigning a different arpeggio to each hand, for example, getting a Dorian sound by highlighting a minor arpeggio with the left hand, and a major arpeggio a fourth higher using the tapped notes.


----------



## MetalSir (Aug 26, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> You can get an interesting modal sound using that tapping pattern by assigning a different arpeggio to each hand, for example, getting a Dorian sound by highlighting a minor arpeggio with the left hand, and a major arpeggio a fourth higher using the tapped notes.



mmm.. something like this? 

is the second x-ercise of..


----------



## Axel (Aug 29, 2007)

I love Greg Howe. Introspection is one of my favourite instrumental albums... but he did play kinda sloppy in that video.
The hair tie thing I always thought of as cheating hehe


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 30, 2007)

Axel said:


> I love Greg Howe. Introspection is one of my favourite instrumental albums... but he did play kinda sloppy in that video.
> The hair tie thing I always thought of as cheating hehe



My perspective on the 'cheating' issue with string mutes is that when you're tapping, you're playing the guitar in a way that it wasn't originally designed to be played, so any consideration about 'proper' technique aren't really valid.


----------



## MetalSir (Aug 30, 2007)

mmmm.. man.. a asked this in another 3d.. but.. here i see a lot of greg's lover..

i'm searching for the 3 backing traks that were aviable on greg's official for the "play for me contest".. some of you have them and can help me?

tks a lot guyz..


----------

